# WWII Pop Quiz!



## Lucky13 (Jul 23, 2010)

I thought that maybe we could have a bit of a Pop Quiz regarding everything WWII, if that's ok with the Mods. 

A fun way to learn more me think....

First with the right answer, ask the next question....

What were the names of the three Dachshunds of 1.(Z)/JG 77? One of them was different from the other two, what _his_ name?


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 24, 2010)

I like the idea of this thread and will participate, but I don't have a clue on this one. My knowledge is pretty limited on everything but the Americans.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 24, 2010)

Thanks mate....yeah, I thought that it could be fun.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 24, 2010)

Are we allowed to look up answers in books and online, or just use knowledge we already have?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 24, 2010)

Since we can't check if people are using books, online or not....I think that we can allow that, first one in etc.


----------



## Smoke (Jul 24, 2010)

Okay, well I still have no idea.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 24, 2010)

*phew!*


----------



## Airframes (Jul 24, 2010)

Tom, Dick and Harriet (last one's a girl dog) Woof, Woof !


----------



## Njaco (Jul 24, 2010)

Moe, Larry and Curly (lasts ones a girl - obviously!)


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2010)

No, no, no, nooooo.......


----------



## N4521U (Jul 25, 2010)

mickey, minnie and ratatouille, the last one is a real Dish! ?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 25, 2010)

No....


----------



## Njaco (Jul 25, 2010)

N4521U said:


> ........ the last one is a real Dish! ?



He said that as he dug his own grave. (yuk, yuk)

Jan how about Hptm. Werner Restemeyer's aircraft named "Dora"?


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Jul 26, 2010)

Huey, Dewey, and Louie. 


Wheels


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 26, 2010)

Lockheed?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 26, 2010)

Yaayyyy! Lockheed was one of them! Two to go!


----------



## Smoke (Jul 26, 2010)

Curtiss and Northrop?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2010)

Not quite....


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 27, 2010)

Where Do you come up with this stuff Jan!  
After an exhaustive internet search the best I came up with was an award winning Dachshund owned my an employee of Lockheed


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2010)

It's in the Eduard Bf 110E kit......


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2010)

Just keep looking, just keep looking, just keep looking.....


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 27, 2010)

Does a picture count? 

EDIT:
Well that's suposed to be a picture of the resin dchshunds, but it won't show


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2010)

Given up already?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 1, 2010)

I have no idea


----------



## N4521U (Aug 1, 2010)

Sh!t. I have never done well on tests..............
not e v e r!


argh


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2010)

Ok then, before this gets boring.... The dogs names were _Lockheed_, _Herdla_ and _Bamse_. _Bamse_ was the only longhaired one. 
_Lockheed_ was named after their first aerial kill I think it was, a RAF Coastal Command Lockheed Hudson, _Herdla_, after their mainbase in Norway and Bamse after what we sometimes call the bears in Norway and Sweden.

Anyone else want a shot?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2010)

I dunno....I still like this pop quiz with the answers!


1.) How many engines on a twin engine aircraft?

None its a glider, you idiot! Everyone knows that! 


2.) What is the primary purpose of the landing gear?

I have to look up the meaning of landing gear..... 


3.) What two countries signed the German-Soviet non aggression pact of 1940? 

Botswana and Canada! Come on this easy!


4.) What is kept in the bomb bay?

The Loo. 


5.) Where was the Battle of Britain fought? 

Canada.....


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 1, 2010)

Maybe it's just me, but it sounds a bit like you're calling us stupid.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 1, 2010)

How many destroyers were were lost by the US navy in WW2...trying to keep the thread on track...


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2010)

hawkeye2an said:


> Maybe it's just me, but it sounds a bit like you're calling us stupid.



Who's calling who stupid?  



B-17engineer said:


> How many destroyers were were lost by the US navy in WW2...trying to keep the thread on track...



23?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 1, 2010)

Much higher!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2010)

57 then?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 1, 2010)

still more. More than 75 less than 100


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2010)

....and here I thought that I aimed high!


----------



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2010)

81


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 1, 2010)

Bingo! 

Here are a few

DESTROYERS 

AARON WARD 9 10 S, 160 12 E 7 April 1943 
ABNER READ 10 47 N, 125 22 E 1 November 1944 

Name Location Date 

BARTON Off Guadalcanal I., Solomons 13 November 1942 
BEATTY 37 10 N, 6 00 E 6 November 1943 
BENHAM Off Savo I., Solomons 15 November 1942 
BLUE 9 17 S, 160 02 E 22 August 1942 
BORIE North of Azores 1 November 1943 
BRISTOL 37 19 N, 6 19 E 13 October 1943 
BROWNSON Off New Britain 26 December 1943 
BUCK 40 00 N, 14 30 E 9 October 1943 
BUSH 27 16 N, 127 48 E 6 April 1945 
CALLAGHAN 25 43 N, 126 55 E 29 July 1945 
CHEVALIER Off Vella Lavella, Solomons 6 October 1943 
COLHOUN Off Okinawa, Ryukyus 6 April 1945 
COOPER Ormoc Bay, P.I. 3 December 1944 
CORRY 49 31 N, 1 11 W 6 June 1944 
CUSHING Off Savo I., Solomons 13 November 1942 
DE HAVEN 9 09 S, 159 52 E 1 February 1943 
DREXLER Off Okinawa, Ryukyus 28 May 1945 
DUNCAN Off Savo I., Solomons 12 October 1942 
EDSALL S of Java, N.E.I. 1 March 1942 
GLENNON 50 32 N, 1 12 W 8 June 1944 
GWIN 7 41 S, 157 27 E 13 July 1943 
HALLIGAN 26 10 N, 127 30 E 26 March 1945 
HAMMANN 30 36 N, 176 34 W 6 June 1942 
HENLEY 7 40 S, 148 06 E 3 October 1943 
HOEL 11 46 S, 126 33 E 25 October 1944 
HULL 14 57 N, 127 58 E 18 December 1944 
INGRAHAM 42 34 N, 60 05 W 22 August 1942 
JACOB JONES 38 42 N, 74 39 W 28 February 1942 
JARVIS Off Guadalcanal I., Solomons 9 August 1942 
JOHNSTON 11 46 N, 126 09 E 25 October 1944 
LAFFEY Off Savo I., Solomons 13 November 1942 
LANSDALE 37 03 N, 3 51 E 20 April 1944 
LEARY 45 00 N, 22 00 W 24 December 1943 
LITTLE 26 24 N, 126 15 E 3 May 1945 
LONGSHAW 26 11 N, 127 37 E 18 May 1945 
LUCE 26 35 N, 127 10 E 4 May 1945 
MADDOX Off Sicily 10 July 1943 
MAHAN Ormoc Bay, P.I. 7 December 1944 
MANNERT L. ABELE 27 25 N, 126 59 E 12 April 1945 
MEREDITH (DD 434) Off San Cristobal I., Solomons 15 October 1942 
MEREDITH (DD 726) 49 33 N, 1 06 W 8 June 1944 
MONAGHAN 14 57 N, 127 58 E 18 December 1944 
MONSSEN 9 04 S, 159 54 E 13 November 1942 
MORRISON 27 10 N, 127 58 E 4 May 1945 
O BRIEN 12 28 S, 164 08 E 15 September 1942 
PARROTT Norfolk, Virginia 2 May 1944 
PEARY Port Darwin, Australia 19 February 1942 
PERKINS Off New Guinea 29 November 1943 
PILLSBURY Bali Strait, N.E.I. 1 March 1942 
POPE Java Sea 1 March 1942 
PORTER 8 32 S, 167 17 E 26 October 1942 
PRESTON Off Savo I., Solomons 15 November 1942 
PRINGLE 27 25 N, 126 59 E 16 April 1945 
REID 9 50 N, 124 55 E 11 December 1944 
REUBEN JAMES 51 59 N, 27 05 W 31 October 1941 
ROWAN 40 07 N, 14 18 E 11 September 1943 
SIMS Coral Sea 7 May 1942 
SPENCE 14 57 N, 127 58 E 18 December 1944 
STEWART Off Surabaya, Java, N.E.I. 19 February 1942 
STRONG Kula Gulf, Solomons 5 July 1943 
STURTEVANT Off Key West, Fla. 26 April 1942 
TRUXTUN Placentia Bay, Newfoundland 18 February 1942 
TUCKER Off Espiritu Santo I., New Hebrides 4 August 1942 
TURNER Off Ambrose Light, New York 3 January 1944 
TWIGGS 26 08 N, 127 35 E 16 June 1945 
WALKE Off Savo I., Solomons 15 November 1942 
WARRINGTON 27 00 N, 73 00 W 13 September 1944 
WILLIAM D. PORTER 27 06 N, 127 38 E 10 June 1945 
WORDEN Amchitka I., Aleutians 12 January 1943 

DESTROYER ESCORT VESSELS 

EVERSOLE 10 10 N, 127 28 E 28 October 1944 
FECHTELER 36 07 N, 02 40 W 5 May 1944 
FISKE 47 11 N, 33 29 W 2 August 1944 
FREDERICK C. DAVIS 43 52 N, 40 15 W 24 April 1945 
HOLDER Mediterranean Sea 11 April 1944 
LEOPOLD 58 44 N, 25 50 W 9 March 1944 
OBERRENDER Off Okinawa, Ryukyus 9 May 1945 
RICH 49 31 N, 1 10 W 8 June 1944 
SAMUEL B. ROBERTS Off Samar I., P.I. 25 October 1944 
SHELTON 2 32 N, 129 13 E 3 October 1944 
UNDERHILL 19 20 N, 126 42 E 24 July 1945


----------



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2010)

ok, my turn:

What German WWII plane began life and ended its production run with a British engine?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Aug 1, 2010)

The Me-109?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 1, 2010)

81!? Crikey!

I think that you're right Aaron, mate!


----------



## Marcel (Aug 1, 2010)

Can't be, the merlin engined Bf109 was called Bouchon or is this too much detail


----------



## Njaco (Aug 1, 2010)

Marcel, that is what I meant. Aaron got it!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yaayyy....! Aaron, you next then....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 2, 2010)

<David taps his watch>


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Yawns and stretches*


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2010)

_*farts*_ 

"core!"


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2010)

*Burps* 'scuse me.....the Guinness you know.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2010)

same here


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 3, 2010)

hello...................Aaron......................are you playing?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2010)

I think that he fell asleep in the bog....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2010)

Wow, look at all those tumble weeds blow by.............


----------



## Njaco (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, while we're waiting, heres a question:

Whats the speed of Invisible?


----------



## herman1rg (Aug 3, 2010)

I waiting with anticipation


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 3, 2010)

Errrmmm.....this much ( )?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 3, 2010)

No, I think it's more "that much" - it is Tuesday after all.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 3, 2010)

...but it's dark out.


----------



## RabidAlien (Aug 4, 2010)

Don't we already have a discussion about the speed of dark? Now....lemme just rummage around for my invisible plunger, and we can measure the speed of invisible real quick! Or real slow...depends on the velocity. And what planets are visible this time of year.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm gonna break the rules and throw one out here.....

"Dutch" Van Kirk was the navigator on the 'Enola Gay'. What 2 important events in the month of August was he a part of?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 4, 2010)

Hiroshima and Nagasaki?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 4, 2010)

You got one - August 1945 A bomb drop.

But he was involved in another important august event.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 4, 2010)

August 1942 participated in the first B-17 bombings in Europe.
August 1945 Hiroshima


----------



## Njaco (Aug 4, 2010)

Thats it Hawk - 17 August 1942 he was navigator in the lead ship for the 97BG, the first B-17 raid from England by the USAAF.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 4, 2010)

What do these three airplanes have in common?

Curtiss Shrike
Consolidated/Convair Catalina
Fairchild A-10


----------



## Smoke (Aug 4, 2010)

Their landing gear is always vertical, even when stowed?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 4, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 4, 2010)

That may be, but it's not what I'm going for.


----------



## jamierd (Aug 5, 2010)

they were/are all built in the same plant but obviously not at the same time


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 5, 2010)

Nope. hint: it has to do with their designations.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 5, 2010)

The Shrike was called the YA-10 in a prototype version.
The Catalina was called the OA-10 by the Army.
And the A-10 is called the A-10.

They were all called A-10 at some point.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 5, 2010)

Smoke got it.

A-10 Curtiss (Shrike 1932 – Pratt Whitney R-1690 radial powered version of A-8
A-10 Convair/Consolidated (PBY) Catalina 1948 – re-designated from OA-10 
A-10 Fairchild-Republic Thunderbolt II 1972


----------



## Njaco (Aug 5, 2010)

I was gonna say they all had the letter 'C' in their name.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 5, 2010)

During 1944, the 417th Night Fighter Squadron, flying Beaufighters, suffered a series of engine failures, (on several different aircraft) many resulting in the deaths of the crews.

What was the cause of these failures?


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 5, 2010)

Sand in the engines?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 5, 2010)

Nope.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 5, 2010)

Water in the gas


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 5, 2010)

Bats?


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 5, 2010)

Thorlifter got it before I found the answer in a book.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 5, 2010)

Thorlifter is correct!

Beaufighters in the Night has to be one of my favorite books...


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 5, 2010)

By a strange coincidence I just got the book today. Had just skimmed for the answer and was a little late with it. Looks like an outstanding book.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 5, 2010)

hawkeye2an said:


> By a strange coincidence I just got the book today. Had just skimmed for the answer and was a little late with it. Looks like an outstanding book.



That is an interesting coincidence. It certainly is an outstanding book, especially for anyone interested in night fighters. 

I believe the author visits this forum occasionally.


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 6, 2010)

Ok, how about this one (should be easy)

After Admiral Yamamoto had his flag transferred off the super battleship Yamato, what ship did he have it transferred to?

(I believe the year was '43)


----------



## Njaco (Aug 6, 2010)

On 11 February 1943, Yamato was replaced by her sister ship 'Musashi' as flagship of the Combined Fleet


----------



## Thorlifter (Aug 6, 2010)

Yep. Told ya it would be easy.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 6, 2010)

As I'm not feeling very chipper at the moment to come up with a question, I shall hand off to my apprentice.

Jan, question please!


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 6, 2010)

Who is the father of the famous ZG1 Wespen noseart?


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 9, 2010)

Has this "father" been disowned? ......just kidding. Thought that one would be answered by now with as many German A/C fans as there are out there and that's such a well known marking. I've looked up and down on the net and can't find the answer. I no longer have any books on German aircraft, so I'm just waiting for someone else to answer and move on.


----------



## Njaco (Aug 9, 2010)

No clue for the Zerstroer groups.


----------



## Marcel (Aug 11, 2010)

Hauptmann Wolfgang Falck?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 11, 2010)

I give up, I know it had something to do with the 210


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 12, 2010)

Lt. Richard Malchfelder..... A technical officer of one the Zerstorergruppe II./ZG1





This one then, USS Yorktown CV-10, wasn't originally named Yorktown when laid down, what was her name at first?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 12, 2010)

A Good Man named Richard, aka _Bon Homme Richard_ which later was given to CV-31

I built a model of CV-31 and did recall that.


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2010)

Correct! 

Your turn mate.....


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2010)

What plane was the first to drop bombs on Berlin?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 13, 2010)

Hampden?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 13, 2010)

Errr change Farman F.223


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2010)

Vickers Wellington?


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 13, 2010)

H is correct, the Farman F.223.4 flew 13.5 hrs on June 7/8 1940

It's yours now


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 13, 2010)

Cake Man is most likely asleep, so.........we'll have to waith.  

Well done H!


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 13, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Hampden?



Was Berlin ever bombed during WW One ?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 13, 2010)

I don't know  

But 

Chinese planes bombed Shanghai Bund in 1937 but did something by mistake. It s a few part question. 

What was their target? 

What did they do by mistake? 

What were the casualties?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 13, 2010)

Lucky13 said:


> *Cake Man is most likely asleep, so.........we'll have to waith.
> *
> Well done H!



Come at me bro!!


----------



## norab (Aug 14, 2010)

Their target was a Japanese naval vessel in the Huangpu river. They dropped 2 bombs in the neutral sector of the city , damaging the Palace hotel and Sassoon House when it bounced of the wall and landed in a crowded street. Over 400 casualties between dead and wounded, both Chinese and foreign creating an incident known as "Black Saturday"


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 14, 2010)

What was the date since my death casualties aren't the same. If it is the same date its all yours.


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 14, 2010)

I'll throw in a question...

Which US warship was affectionately known as the 'Swayback Maru'?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 14, 2010)

USS Salt Lake City?

(I'm not sure if that answer is valid, since I looked it up online. Is that okay?)


----------



## norab (Aug 14, 2010)

8/14/1937, my figure is both dead and wounded


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 14, 2010)

The dates right. Go ahead but the death toll and wounded I read was 1250...weird!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 14, 2010)

I have the same number as you H.


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 14, 2010)

Smoke said:


> USS Salt Lake City?
> 
> (I'm not sure if that answer is valid, since I looked it up online. Is that okay?)



You were right anyway...


----------



## Smoke (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm confused...


----------



## norab (Aug 14, 2010)

Victor and victim in the last aerial combat of WWII ?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 14, 2010)

Are we allowed to look up answers online?

As far as the question goes, I believe the victor was flying a P-61, but I don't remember who it was...


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 15, 2010)

I know the victor was a P-61... not sure of the victim tho. Was it a 'Frances'?


----------



## norab (Aug 15, 2010)

victor is right, country right for victim, hint single engine fighter type


----------



## Smoke (Aug 15, 2010)

Zero?

[Edit] Changing my answer after some research (is looking things up allowed? I'm still not clear on that) 

P-61 and "Tojo"?


----------



## Lucky13 (Aug 15, 2010)

P-61 and Frank?


----------



## norab (Aug 15, 2010)

keep trying, somebody will get it


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 15, 2010)

I believe smoke had it right with the Tojo. 

The last aircraft destroyed before the Japanese surrender was downed by a P-61B-2 named "Lady in the Dark" of the 548th Night Fighter Squadron. The aircraft piloted by Lt. Robert W. Clyde and R/O Lt. Bruce K. LeFord on 14 August/15 August 1945 claimed a Nakajima Ki-44 "Tojo." It should be noted, though, that the destruction of the "Tojo" came without a shot being fired. After the pilot of the "Tojo" sighted the attacking P-61, he descended to wave-top level and began a series of evasive maneuvers which ended with his aircraft striking the water and exploding. Lts. Clyde and LeFord were never officially credited with this possible final kill of the war.


----------



## BombTaxi (Aug 15, 2010)

Hmm, I believe this thread might be relevant to the answer...

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/aviation/last-fighter-vs-fighter-battle-ww2-25903.html


----------



## norab (Aug 15, 2010)

I have as a KI-43 Oscar but in researching more I found the following


"the last Japanese aircraft destroyed in World War II were by a Convair B-32, "Hobo Queen Two," which destroyed two A6M Zeros on 18 August 1945."

so now Im really not sure


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 16, 2010)

Can't really tell who got this one so I'll jump in with another.

What was the last Japanese ship sunk by a U.S. submarine?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 16, 2010)

I'm pretty sure it was Hobo Queen...thats how I remember reading it...

And hmmm not sure...


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 18, 2010)

The Frigate CDV 47?


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 18, 2010)

hint: it's a bit of a trick question the way I worded it. It happened well after WWII.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 18, 2010)

Dam, nicely done.

Ehime Maru by the USS Greenville in 2001?


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 19, 2010)

You got it, your turn.

The nuclear submarine USS Greeneville struck and sunk the Ehime Maru, a Japanese fishing vessel about ten miles off of Diamond Head, O'ahu on Friday, February 9, 2001.

….and it wasn’t the first time:

On April 8, 1981, the nuclear submarine George Washington accidentally collided with and sank the Japanese freighter Nissho Maru in the East China Sea. 

The last Japanese ship sunk (Coast Defense Vessel No. 47) during WWII was 2117 GMT Aug 14, 1945 by the sub USS Torsk.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 19, 2010)

What was the last fixed underwing biplane to shoot down another aircraft in WW2?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 19, 2010)

The Fiat CR.42?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 19, 2010)

I'm gonna say the HS 123 as I believe that Italy was out of the war early and......unless its a Gladiator. hmmmmmm


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 19, 2010)

Nope


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 20, 2010)

CR.42 over a P-38 on 8 February 1945, near Sisak, Croatia


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 20, 2010)

We have a winner, to you Dave.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 20, 2010)

How did a CR.42 catch a P-38?


----------



## Njaco (Aug 22, 2010)

Better yet, who was flying a CR42 in 1945?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 22, 2010)

Smoke said:


> How did a CR.42 catch a P-38?


The CR.42 didn't "catch" the P-38, the P-38 caught the CR.42. In the days of "point and shoot" aircraft, an experienced pilot had a chance with a biplane, by exploiting thier slower aircraft's manoverability over the enemy's speed. The Finns proved this time and again against the Soviets.



Njaco said:


> Better yet, who was flying a CR42 in 1945?


Stab and 2. Staffel of NSGr. 7 stationed in Croatia, deployed primarily for anti-partisan missions.

Ok...on to the question:
The Luftwaffe operated two different types (makes) of propellored aircraft that did not use regular fuel, can you name at least one?

These were not experimental or prototypes...


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 22, 2010)

Dornier Do 18 was diesel powered. The Ju 86 and Ju 52 also had diesel powered versions.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 22, 2010)

Dornier Do 18 was diesel powered. The Ju 86 and Ju 52 also had diesel powered versions.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 22, 2010)

The Do18 was one, yep!

To the best of my knowledge, the Ju52 always had air-cooled radials (Pratt Whitney Hornet, BMW 123, etc) and the deisel equipped Ju86 (a couple varients) were only in service a short while.

The other one I was referring to, was in service for the duration. It was the Bv222 Wiking.

So congrats, hawkeye, it's your turn!


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 22, 2010)

I had no idea the Bv 222 was one as well, nice Dave!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 22, 2010)

Yep VB, and the cool idea behind that design, was the Wiking could land and refuel from any supply U-Boat (fueler) along it's route, thus extending it's range indefinately.


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 22, 2010)

What WWII airplane that was procured in large numbers actually cost less per unit than the radio that was put in it?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 23, 2010)

Aeronca L-3?


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 23, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Aeronca L-3?



You've got the right idea, but the L-3 was not procured in large numbers.


----------



## Smoke (Aug 23, 2010)

Taylorcraft L-2?


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 23, 2010)

Smoke said:


> Taylorcraft L-2?



Your L number needs to go up not down.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 23, 2010)

L 4 or 5?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 23, 2010)

J-3/L-4?


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 23, 2010)

Piper L-4 wins it.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 23, 2010)

What was ironic about the May 10, 1940 bombing raid?


----------



## Smoke (Aug 23, 2010)

They hit they're own planes?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 23, 2010)

No, it has to do with the only person killed by the raid

It was Britain bombing Germany


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 23, 2010)

Elephant in the Berlin Zoo?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 23, 2010)

Nope


----------



## hawkeye2an (Aug 24, 2010)

On that day the Germans were dropping bombs on London and the British were dropping leaflets on Germany.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2010)

Nope....only 1 person was killed in the raid....Wellingtons attacked German targets. One persoon was killed, what was ironic about this one person.


----------



## magnu (Aug 24, 2010)

A British POW ?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2010)

Not a POW 

Here since I really can't give a clue now with out giving it away

It was a British woman who was the only one killed.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2010)

H, on May 10, 1940, the only British woman killed in a RAF bombing raid (36 bombers) against Germany was at the railyards of Monchen-Gladbach near Dusseldorf. That was the RAF's first "enemy" civilian casualty and they lost three ships in that raid.


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2010)

Whoops I guess I misread.....sorry guys.


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2010)

lol...no problem!

Want to post up a different question?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know if I'll have the right answer!


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2010)

LOL!

Ok, I'll toss one out there...

The Luftwaffe had an aircraft that went operational in 1935 and continued in service (with just a few varients) until 1945. It was *originally* powered by a Rolls Royce engine.

Anyone want to take a guess at which aircraft this is?


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2010)

Bf-108?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> Bf-108?


Nope...it was a warplane


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2010)

I can't get anything right! Humph....


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 24, 2010)

well, do some research then, man! 

You have some clues:
First in service in 1935
Served through 1945
Warplane
Rolls Royce Engine in early models


----------



## B-17engineer (Aug 24, 2010)

will do!


----------



## norab (Aug 25, 2010)

Bf-109 ?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 25, 2010)

norab said:


> Bf-109 ?


Not the Bf109


----------



## jamierd (Aug 25, 2010)

Ju 87


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 25, 2010)

jamierd said:


> Ju 87


You got it! 

The first engine fitted to the Stuka was the Rolls Royce Kestrel

Your turn, Jamie!


----------



## jamierd (Aug 26, 2010)

what was the first thing patton did when he reached the rhine


----------



## Smoke (Aug 26, 2010)

Go for a swim?


----------



## GrauGeist (Aug 26, 2010)

jamierd said:


> what was the first thing patton did when he reached the rhine


He peed in it! (seriously)


----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 26, 2010)

Patton was always classy!


----------



## jamierd (Aug 26, 2010)

Graugeist got it


----------



## norab (Aug 26, 2010)

GrauGeist said:


> Not the Bf109







> Design work on what was to become the Bf 109 began in March 1934, just three weeks after the development contract was awarded, under Messerschmitt Project number P.1034. The basic mock-up was completed by May 1934, and a more detailed design mock-up was prepared by January 1935. The design was issued with the RLM's designation of "Bf 109", with the 109 next in line from a batch of type numbers assigned to BFW.[7]
> 
> The first prototype (Versuchsflugzeug 1 or V1), with the civilian registration D-IABI, was completed by May 1935, but the German engines were not yet ready. In order to get the "RIII" designs into the air, the RLM acquired four Rolls-Royce Kestrel VI engines by trading Rolls-Royce a Heinkel He 70 Blitz as an engine test-bed.[nb 2] Messerschmitt received two of these engines and started adapting the engine mounts of V1 to take the V-12 engine upright. This work was completed in August, and V1 completed flight tests in September 1935. The aircraft was then sent to the Luftwaffe test centre at Rechlin to take part in the design contest.
> 
> By late-summer, the Jumo engines were starting to become available, and V2 was completed with the 449 kW (600 hp) Jumo 210A in October 1935. V3 followed, being the first to actually mount guns, but another Jumo 210 was not available and it ended up delaying the flight of V3 until May 1936.]





> Despite the earlier odds of being issued a contract for a production fighter aircraft, Willy Messerschmitt had been developing the Bf 109A alongside the Bf 108A.7 The first Bf 109 prototype, the Bf-109V1 had a British Rolls-Royce Kestrel engine when it made its debut in September 1935



The Ju-87 prototypes and the Bf-109 were both powered by the _Kestral_ and fit the question


----------

